# December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (24 November 2010)

Afternoon all! 

With December just around the corner it's time for everyone to start thinking about their entry for next month's stock tipping competition! 

The stock tipping competition this month is proudly sponsored by *Stator-AFM*. *Stator-AFM* is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. *Stator* enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, *Stator* is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, *Stator* has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between December 1 and December 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* $50 cash if you prefer. The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Tuesday, November 30 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## againsthegrain (24 November 2010)

Please put me down for BCC


----------



## Agentm (24 November 2010)

i am happy to go sbr even if it runs early in the last days of nov


----------



## adobee (24 November 2010)

QPN for me please..


----------



## nulla nulla (24 November 2010)

*CPA* for me please Joe.


----------



## jonnycage (24 November 2010)

pre please mate


----------



## robusta (24 November 2010)

AAM again please - hope the find El Dorado


----------



## Slipperz (24 November 2010)

I seem to have run out of darts :


----------



## jonojpsg (24 November 2010)

I'll take a BIG punt on NDO - if they can FINALLY get Tindalo pumping oil rather than water it should be a goer


----------



## Lucky_Country (24 November 2010)

LSR please ground right next to Sandfire Resources !!!


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (24 November 2010)

Im close to typing TLS but *SEA* will do, thanks Joe.


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (24 November 2010)

MHM again thanks joe  Alcoa's gotta be soon.


----------



## Mickel (24 November 2010)

CNX again thanks , Joe


----------



## Sdajii (24 November 2010)

PYM for me, let's hope December's flow rate kicks up some action


----------



## Muschu (25 November 2010)

ETE pplease


----------



## tigerboi (25 November 2010)

bmy thx joe...tb


----------



## explod (25 November 2010)

KRL thank you.


----------



## toocool (25 November 2010)

jonojpsg said:


> I'll take a BIG punt on NDO - if they can FINALLY get Tindalo pumping oil rather than water it should be a goer





lol been there out of there.


----------



## Dowdy (25 November 2010)

mst 

It's a dead stock but covering my bases if a war breaks out with N/S Korea


----------



## bigdog (25 November 2010)

DMA thanks Joe


----------



## Sdajii (25 November 2010)

Dowdy said:


> mst
> 
> It's a dead stock but covering my bases if a war breaks out with N/S Korea




Haha! Nice one! If war nuclear war breaks out and we're all screwed, at least you'll win $50 to quickly spend before we're all vaporised


----------



## kgee (25 November 2010)

AVZ thanks


----------



## nunthewiser (25 November 2010)

bdm

thanks Joe


----------



## jancha (25 November 2010)

EKA Thanks


----------



## TheAbyss (25 November 2010)

BOW thx Joe


----------



## AngusSmart (25 November 2010)

both my penny dreadful's seem to have been taken

So i'll take AUT just for ****s and giggles.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (25 November 2010)

btu please.


----------



## pixel (25 November 2010)

Thanks Joe: I hope they'll hold *INL *down till the 30th.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 November 2010)

CVN thanks Joe,

gg


----------



## ROE (25 November 2010)

MMX please


----------



## drillinto (25 November 2010)

BHP


----------



## GumbyLearner (25 November 2010)

ERM 

Lock it in please Joe.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (25 November 2010)

Ccc please


----------



## grace (25 November 2010)

TheAbyss has taken BOW this month, so I might go for a long shot in 

FRS (just in case they get a rail deal sorted with BHP)


----------



## TheAbyss (26 November 2010)

grace said:


> TheAbyss has taken BOW this month, so I might go for a long shot in
> 
> FRS (just in case they get a rail deal sorted with BHP)




Sorry Grace. I do own quite  a few BOW so happy to let you have in the comp.


Change me to MEL and Grace can have BOW if that is ok boss?


----------



## YELNATS (26 November 2010)

TRF thanks Joe


----------



## oztrades (26 November 2010)

CFE thanks Joe


----------



## derty (26 November 2010)

GOA for me this month please Joe


----------



## Southern X (26 November 2010)

HREE or Au or Ux???

Heavies, then. Orion Metals, ORM, beaten like a schoolyard pitch, that's Pitch, but soil samples don't lie.

WM


----------



## Whiskers (26 November 2010)

*TRM* thanks Joe.

I'll keep quiet on the reason til I get my buy order hit.


----------



## So_Cynical (26 November 2010)

*ADE* - Adelaide Energy 

Hoping they will go up on the back of Beaches coming success with the Encounter-1 well.


----------



## TabJockey (26 November 2010)

Can I short KGD?


----------



## burglar (27 November 2010)

Hmm, let me see now. This is harder than it first appears!

ADN Adelaide Resources pls Joe.


----------



## noirua (27 November 2010)

UXA please, thanks Joe


----------



## Miner (28 November 2010)

I missed it to catch the train.
CCC has taken so I am punting on OEX. My hope it will be a nice one with Apachy starts drilling


----------



## basilio (28 November 2010)

We live in (eternal)  hope.  CTP please Joe.


----------



## SilverRanger (28 November 2010)

I will take CSE, thanks


----------



## goann (29 November 2010)

I will take TRY


----------



## doogie_goes_off (29 November 2010)

If I am still eligible, COY thanks Joe


----------



## grace (29 November 2010)

TheAbyss said:


> Sorry Grace. I do own quite  a few BOW so happy to let you have in the comp.
> 
> 
> Change me to MEL and Grace can have BOW if that is ok boss?




As you were.  I'll take FRS, and you take BOW.  I'll be happy if you win with BOW too.


----------



## Hatchy (29 November 2010)

I'll take TIS if that's ok.


----------



## hangseng (29 November 2010)

PEN thanks Joe


----------



## Ashsaege (29 November 2010)

UBI thanks Joe.


----------



## Purple XS2 (29 November 2010)

*CDY* thanks Joe: here's hoping the cup week boom was December's prequel.


----------



## skc (29 November 2010)

We shall see about *MFC*.


----------



## sammy84 (29 November 2010)

MUM please


----------



## springhill (29 November 2010)

sammy84 said:


> MUM please




MUMma's boy! 

FAS thanks Joe

While i have you attention, just a suggestion. Maybe it would be possible to award a prize for highest improvement during any day during the course of the month?
Eg. An entrant may have a 150% increase at the second week of the comp, from there he may slide to say 50% by the end. Whereas the winner on the last day may only have a 60% increase.
Possibly it's too heavily reliant on the standings on the last day which seems too arbitrary and random, rather than rewarding a spectacular increase mid way that drifts down afterwards. After all i'd rather have 150% half way through than another who has 60% increase at the end and still wins.
My 2 cents only


----------



## Trader Paul (29 November 2010)

Hi Joe,

CTO ... for this month, as there's a few minor, but positive, 
time cycles due to slot into place, throughout December 2010.

Many thanks for your efforts, throughout 2010 Joe ... all very much 
appreciated by all those who enter this ASF comp, I am sure.

Merry Christmas 2010 and Happy New Year 2011 ... 

have a great day

       paul



=====


----------



## gooner (30 November 2010)

IFN please Joe


----------



## pedalofogus (30 November 2010)

AJM again for me please. Ta


----------



## Buckfont (30 November 2010)

I`ll give AUQ another shot thanks Joe


----------



## happytown (30 November 2010)

BUY

thanks joe


----------



## Synergy (30 November 2010)

LOM again thanks


----------



## Kremmen (30 November 2010)

I'll give CER another go, thanks.


----------



## MEGALADON (30 November 2010)

Lock in TEG thanks


----------

